

Schizophrenic brains not fooled by optical illusion - kia
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/schizoillusion/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1945670> <\- Lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=556993> <\- From 18 months ago

